# Commsec Basic Website upgrade allows option trades



## Mofra (15 January 2008)

From Commsec:

"From January 18 you will start seeing a number of upgrades to the CommSec website (see summary below). They are based on feedback from customers and we are confident the changes will make your investing simpler and more informed.

...*Trade Options online* It's now easy to trade single leg ASX equity Options and index Options online on the CommSec website."

Hopefully this wont lead to a rash of open put selling or "majic moo whatever" covered calls on downtrending chippies, but for some of us who still work FT and have no access to PT2 during the day, this will be fantastic for updating legs & positions.


----------

